# DAKINE Super Tune Ski Snowboard Wax Kit



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

qc89sc said:


> hi want to buy the dakine kit looked on amazon.ca it's like 200$cnd do people have bough this at a better price (canadian people as i'm in quebec)? Any hint for this would be appreciated. I want to buy a complete kit cause i have nothing for waxing and today it's like 30$ to wax at a shop so i think it is worth to wax by myself.



I have the kit, and unless you can get it cheaper I think i bought it @ $70 us dollars. Not really worth it.

You can do better by getting yourself a cheap iron at walmart or other store
order the 1 lb brick of hertel Hotsauce and scraper at either amazon, or go to local boardshop for that

really all you need is iron wax and scraper.

the kit has a bunch of things, iron, ptex, file, scraper, wax (not enough to be meaningful) i think a file and edge tuner as well. for me the iron was the only good thing about the kit, the rest was meh


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I've got the kit and I like it...does the job and gives me a place to store my tuning supplies.

I added 3 Swix brushes (the one they supply is useless)
Use the wax for hot scrapes (bought Hertel Super Hot Sauce for main wax)
I've used the edge tuner, gummy stone, and file to Tune/Detune

Overall, it's a nice and organized convenience purchase. If I had to do it over again...I'd put my money towards a better iron and buy all the little things separate.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Option A: Get a cheap second hand clothes iron.

Option B: Go all out and get an expensive waxing iron with a thick base plate that retains heat well.

The difference between A and B is just time and money. You won't notice the difference when riding.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*ok*



Manicmouse said:


> Option A: Get a cheap second hand clothes iron.
> 
> Option B: Go all out and get an expensive waxing iron with a thick base plate that retains heat well.
> 
> The difference between A and B is just time and money. You won't notice the difference when riding.


I heard clothes iron is too warm and can burn the base?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Clothes iron doesn't have great temperature control, so you need to be extra careful. 

Though, think about it... You spend hundreds of dollars on your snowboard, is the iron something you want to skimp out on? Even an entry level iron would be better


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

it's so cold here so you should buy a cold wax and maybe an all temp for the spring


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Racewax Ski Tuning Kit (RA-4710) + SKS Waxing Iron (RA-4825)

Don't know if their "Free shipping" applies to Canada or not.

This is the snowboard vise I got:
http://www.amazon.ca/Swix-Snowboard...qid=1423525974&sr=8-1&keywords=snowboard+vise

The absolute minimum brush to buy is nylon (after scraping)
Oval Stiff Nylon Ski Snowboard Brush with adjustable strap

A big oval with a strap is a lot more convenient to use than a small Swix rectangular one (which I have).

When I was riding in -18°C weather, I think my all-temp wax was still too warm of a wax. It didn't have the glide like the day before with -7°C conditions


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

qc89sc said:


> I heard clothes iron is too warm and can burn the base?


Don't turn it on max 

I've never burnt a base using a cheap iron. Don't hold it in the same spot for too long with any iron.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*ok*

ive looked price on our canadian retailer and amazon.ca and know where i go ill check localy if i can find special or deal on some stuff but if not ill call the rc iron on amazon 47.32cnd with free shipping one brass brush and one nylon brush ill try to source some plexiglass for free or for a few buck locally. After that what would i need? wich wax do people recommend its very very cold right now here!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

qc89sc said:


> ive looked price on our canadian retailer and amazon.ca and know where i go ill check localy if i can find special or deal on some stuff but if not ill call the rc iron on amazon 47.32cnd with free shipping one brass brush and one nylon brush ill try to source some plexiglass for free or for a few buck locally. After that what would i need? wich wax do people recommend its very very cold right now here!


you should use the brass brush for pre-wax cleaning.

nylon for post scrape polish & clean out the structure.

the thread already has some recommendations.

But... to throw in more, maybe try Swix CH4. It should be a good match for the temperatures, assuming around Mont Tremblant.

http://www.amazon.ca/SWIX-fart-outi...=UTF8&qid=1423542518&sr=8-1&keywords=swix+ch4

It's good for -32°C to -14°C

To be slightly anal, it's a good idea to get a good base prep wax, to condition the base, before you but a hard, cold temp wax on top.
http://www.amazon.ca/Base-Prep-Wax-...qid=1423542647&sr=8-2&keywords=swix+base+prep


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*ok thanks*

thanks for the advice ill let you know what i chose ill look locally this afternoon


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you guys must be racing through gates or something


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I've got the kit and it's OK. If you don't own any tuning gear then it's a decent place to start. If you're serious about it then you're gonna need some brushes and other stuff that isn't in the kit.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Feb 14, 2013)

If you're worried about burning your board, set the iron on low and increase heat as needed. Just keep it moving. I have an old clothes iron and I've never had any problems. I just leave it on medium. I also made my own scrapers out of 1/8 inch plexiglass I had laying around. Just remember to file down the corners so you dont scratch your board.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Don't turn it on max
> 
> I've never burnt a base using a cheap iron. Don't hold it in the same spot for too long with any iron.


this. i use my ma's old iron, keep it on low (2-3/10 on the heat setting), and always keep it moving.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*iron*

i bough a swix iron it looked to be nice quality 60$ called brush from amazon they looke pretty nice they are ''stage brush'' got nylon horsehair and brass.still need the plexiglass. Also got burton maple wax to start with since good wax cost a lot i preferred to start with this. Still need to get some tuning edge stuff but im not in a hurry for this.


----------

